# SAILING with CANCER



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I started a thread some time ago titled ARE YOU ON THE FENCE? I started it with a goal, and that goal was to inspire folks to go cruising if that's their dream. Some think I will go when I have this, or we need that. What you really need is the deepest desire to explore the beauty of cruising.

My friends would ask if I am afraid at times, and I would answer, yes. What scares me most would be to miss out on what cruising has to offer. When you are with people who share the same dream you will find tons of help, and friendliness.

Last year we had to leave Imagine in Panama. I was physically fit, and looking so forward to the sail to Hawaii. The day we left I started to get a pain behind my ear. Like any pain I have always pushed through it, and eventually the body would take care of itself. This was different for 3 days without sleep it grew worse, and began to wrap around my brain. On the fourth day I could not stay awake, and I confessed to Melanie my situation. We turned back for Panama, and flew to the states.

I have never been shy about who I am, where I am, and what I am doing. This has been a difficult decision to make, but I have made it for multiple reasons. I have made some promises to myself, and to others. Also I want to pound into those on the fence to get it together, and go. Enjoy life while you have your health. That doesn't mean to just up, and leave. Get your sailing skills together, your finances , boat, and do as Zee types in her signature. Life is an adventure meant to be lived! You don't need the biggest boat out there just the heart to go!

I was told 6 weeks of treatment, and a month of healing, and I could return to Imagine. It did not turn out that way. After nearly 8 months of treatment being probed, cooked alive, poisoned, and losing nearly 60lbs of mostly muscle. I refused anymore treatment until it was modified. Eventually the last treatment I took I was told if I did not respond then I need to think about where I want to take my last breath. I didn't respond, and I was not going to be a science project. I made the decision I would live my life, and not let science wither me away until my last breath.

So, Melanie, my little brown love, and I have returned to Imagine. I refuse to let her sit here, and rot while I myself rot in S.F. Ca. We will sail to Hawaii where I can place my father's ashes as I promised to him. Then we will sail home to the S.F. Bay Area where we will eventually sell Imagine. She is our home, and when we sell her will depend on the timing of my life. I promised her family to return her to her country, and to care for her. The sale of Imagine will insure our return to the Phils, and to be finacially ok. The economy was not good to us. That's not a complaint, but a fact.

Imagine has had some issues from sitting in the tropics, but we are sorting those out. We had Spot tracker when we left Florida last year for S.F., and we will continue to have it. It is mostly by Mel, and her thoughts about our past life with Imagine, and our current situation. I have also added a blog titled SAILING with CANCER, ONE MAN's race against TIME! I am not a writer, but I will drift around describiing our past, our current, and our future adventures with Imagine. There will be some beautiful pics, and a few grizzly photos of my health early this year in both sites.

I know this is kind of depressing, but there is some good news. Since I have quit treatment I have put on about 20lbs. I could not hold a pencil in Feb, and now I am carrying water jugs, batteries, and what ever is needed to make Imagine fit. I don't have a lot of stamina, and all my strength. What I do have is a wonderful friend, mentor to sailing, who is flying in for the sail to Hawaii.

There will be updates while we prepare Imagine with photos of our progress. Hopefully we will get our hands on a sat phone of somekind to have updates across the Pacific. Hopefully you will find my writing entertaining, and you will follow us on our race against time.......i2f

Yacht Imagine via Panama to Hawaii - Sailing trip - Spot
__________________
BORROWED! No single one of us is as smart as all of us!

SAILING is not always a slick magazine cover!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Kick some ass, I2f, and good on you for living, not waiting to die.










Hey, we need to get some "I2F uck Cancer" shirts made up.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

John, I hurt for you brother. From our PM exchanges I knew you were battling. Then I was talking to Ralph a couple of weeks ago while I was in Kemah and he told me about all this after I'd asked about you. It was pretty heartbreaking. 

On the other hand, you and Mel inspire me. You're doing it right, John. No question. Sailing into the sunset.

I'm honored to call you friend from the various forums we've hung out on together. I would crew for you guys any day. Hell, I'd even sand teak for you!

I look forward to following you on this big adventure ahead. Live it well brother.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

GGEZE bl,

Take it easy on me. I spit my lunch out laughing so hard. The t-shirts are a great idea!

smack,

I have over 300 ft. of teak railing, and some benches. That's one hell of an offer


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> GGEZE bl,
> 
> Take it easy on me. I spit my lunch out laughing so hard. The t-shirts are a great idea!
> 
> ...


Ahhh....yeah....about that.... Sigh.

Where's the damn paper?

(PS - Just mail it to me and I'll get busy. Heh-heh.)


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

I2F, Wow, Speechless. I do not really know you other than reading your postings here on Sailnet, which I must say have at times found to be enlightening. I had a mentor years back that was told he only had 6 months to live. He asked the Doctor what he would do if he was informed he only had 6 months. The Doctor replied, I would do all the things I wanted to but put off for what ever reason. This man lived life by that belief and informed the Doctor he would just keep working as he had done everything he wanted. You make an excellent point in your posting that we put things off for what ever reason. We need to live life to it's fullest every day and pursue those dreams. It sounds like you started that journey sometime back and will continue to do so enjoying life until the last minute, as it should be. Good on you for that. May the wind be at your back and your sails full.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey John, I wish the treatment had been more successful and that the news was better but I think that I would be making the same choice. I don't have a lot of faith in modern western medicine. Please don't rule out natural alternatives. They can't hurt. 
God bless you buddy.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

John, thinking of you


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

I think all of us can relate to this and think your decision is the one we would make. I'll be watching! Thanks for keeping everyone up to speed here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

John, sorry to hear that treatments have been less than successful. Agree that most of us would like to think we'd make the same decision under the circumstances.

As someone whose wife has had a successful go at cancer treatments a few years ago I can say that sometimes there is a cure, and so I can't honestly say 'I know you you feel'.

Best wishes for the upcoming voyage, and for the best life you can lead.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

This is hard to read - it hits especially close to home as Dan is one of the lucky ones whose treatment was successful. But like you, there was that moment in the ER when the doctor said "The prognosis is not good" and we suddenly knew, absolutely, what our priorities are. Best wishes on making the best memories you can, and living with grace and flair, and being an inspiration to so many.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well it certainly makes one think doesn't it. Thank you John for being so honest and forthright. Good on you and my very best wishes for hopefully a long future.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

John,

Live life like it's a gift. You've touched my heart and deepened my resolve to do what I wish with the years left. However many that may be. God bless you and Mel.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

John: 

We each come to this pile of electrons with our own stories, capabilities and on-line personalities, and in doing so, this place becomes a village which at once is as local as the neighborhood bar, and as global as information at the speed of light permits. And over time we get to know the inhabitants of this village of ours. Over the time that you have been here, I have come to know and respect you as an experienced and knowledgeable sailor, who has over and over again has dipped into that well of experience and given generously to all who have asked, often with a touch of humor or humanity for those starting down the path to the sea that you have been following. 

And so, it was heart rending to read your post, and understand what you were saying. That understanding is that like all of us, your days are numbered, but unlike most of us, your time has become more obviously finite and so more valuable, and yet knowing that you chose to use some of that precious time to tell us your inspirational story. 

John, My only hope is that your courageous choice to live until you die pays off in a rich remaining time, but also that you prove the Doctors wrong and that it is a long one. Thank you for all that you have given to this village and all of the villages that you passed through and will pass through, and have given to. 

Be well, safe voyage and fair winds,
Jeff


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Off Topic ? I don't think so.


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy the sail to Hawaii we will be thinking of you. My sister was just about to hit 5 years clear and now it looks like her colon Cancer has turned into Peritonial cancer. She beat odds that gave her a 7% chance of standing here today and she will continue to fight. Any one who is fighting this friggen disease can check out her web site. We Won The Battle

Again John have a great sail and remember there is a lot of love on this site for you.

You may want to read this article

Cancer News


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

> "Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth."


Have a great sail. Fair winds. Think like Luke Foxe in my tag line.

Jack


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be following your trip, I2F. Fair winds, in all ways.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This is very hard to read; Glad you're back on Imagine and soon headed for the islands, 

Here's hope'n every single day is full of joy and hair raising excitment


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

To read people type that this has given them a sort of wake up. Completely justifies to me why I came out with my situation. I was raised to never start a fight, or to walk away from one no matter the size of the oppenent, or oppenents. This will be no different, and thanks so much for the kind words, prayers, well wishes, and good vibes in the universe........*i2f*


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

John,

Thanks for sharing the story. Your courage is inspiring. I have a hunch your dad is immensely proud of you.

Sail far and savor the moments. 

All the very best to you and your family. - John


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing wisdom and inspiration. 
I've always enjoyed your sailing advice.
I have to say, when I read the thread title "Sailing with Cancer", I thought, can't you leave that ashore? I'm hoping you do.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

John,
I've been away from the forum for the past 1-plus years, only checking in briefly every now and then.... This morning was one of those times, and I found this thread.... 

Last December I went to pick up my boat in Green Cover Springs. Once it was on the truck, I drove over to Reynolds Park to knock on your hull. Imagine was gone, so I got in the car and drove home. When I spoke with you last, I knew you were heading out at some unknown point in time, so I didn't know if you'd be there or not. 

Anyway.... I remember the tour you gave me of Imagine, meeting Melanie. I remember thinking, This is a happy boat. I remember you helping me move my boat from Reynolds Park to the lift.... and visiting the old guy in the trawler.... going out to breakfast with the two of you.... talking about Frolic, your first boat in San Francisco. I'm a wee-bit blown away, my friend. 

I'll be in touch.
Dwight


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

sailhog,

Come around more often, and make those wakes on that beautiful Florida water..........*i2f*


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

John.... jaysus.... Will do... Will do... Good golly. Take care of yourself and that wife of yours. I'll be following your passage, my friend.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the way you're handling this!

The medical community has failed us regarding cancer. They end up killing us with the treatments.

Vitamin up (mega vitamins). Look into alternate treatments - and there are many that tout success. Check your body's pH. Get your body to fight the cancer. It's been done and people have beat this.

And... Keep cruising. That may be one of the best treatments. I know every time I throw the lines off my blood pressure goes down, my attitude goes up, and I forget what time it is. I end the day tired, but in a good way. I wake up early and energized. I don't want to sail back to the harbor!


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn.

Just damn.

...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our prayers are with you. Safe passage.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Safe passage _I2F_..

FWIW this thread has got me off the fence , don't even care what type keel it has now...that decision has held me up a lot.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

I2F
As with others here this has been very hard to read. I have followed and learned from your knowledge and many posts over the years, and I thank you. I think all of us have been touched by cancer personally or someone close and it always hurts. Myself twice, my oldest daughter (now 22) when she was 8 weeks old and myself at forty. both of us survivors. I will be praying the same for you, but until then you have made the right decision. so go and enjoy life and the trip ahead of you, and like others here will be following along.
Safe seas and fair winds
Peter


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Something I realized while going through treatment, and watching people come in, and sit down. Most didn't look ill, and that made me think. Just how prevalent is this disease? Obviously it is everywhere, and I have read all of us have the cancer cell, but no one knows what triggers it go mad.

When I turned down any more chemo, or radiation. Melanie & I started herbal treatment. A month later the tumor stopped growing, and hardened. It's still there, and it's a reminder. I have completely changed my intake, and I am missing a lot of stuff that was everyday. I am on the boat, and just walking around hanging on doing projects is making me stronger. A little more than 3 months ago I couldn't hold a pencil, and I was one strong person at one time before this. Today I am carrying batteries, waterjugs, outboards. It exhaust me, but I am doing it. I put my shoulder to the wall, and push with everything I do. The encouragement here is outstanding, and only makes me stronger......thanks all.....*i2f*


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

i2f...I don't know you at all, but I have had too many friends and family who have battled cancer. Some have won...and some have lost.

You have the thing that all the winners had in common, my friend. Spirit and heart.

I have to say, it always makes me smile when I recognize someone for a fighter. Your post, while greatly disheartening, made me smile that smile.

Anyone can see that you are a fighter, and a liver of life. Now go do both. 

Wishing you safety in your travels, and breathtaking adventure,

Sidney

P.S. - bl, sign me up for a t-shirt!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

i2f,
death comes to us all and I sometimes, now that I am approaching 60, think about it and particularly about what I would do if some doctor tells me what have been told to you. I guess I would just do the same thing you are doing with the certitude that live is never warranted neither the way or time we will die. I have seen at least a case of miraculous healing of cancer and we really never know the plans God has for us. 

Most of us waste our lives because we left for tomorrow our dreams as if we were living forever. Nobody lives forever and sometimes life is just too short for our dreams to came true. You are going to do the opposite you are going to live fully your live as if you have a short time to live. That's the spirit that we all should have. Nobody knows when dead will come and maybe, just maybe you can beat the odds and live fully and longer than some of us. Only God will know.

I wish you and to your lovely wife all the best, fair winds and a nice sailing but I wish most of all, with all my heart, that your desire to live fully can, with a God's little help, make that cancer stabilize and recede.

With love,

Paulo


----------



## mksailnet (Jun 14, 2008)

i2f,

Thinking of you--and wishing you the best in accomplishing all that you have set out to do!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

12f,

As I was reading through your post I found myself both deeply saddened and yet at the same time filled with hope and excitement by your words. 

Over the past couple of years around here several of your posts have really inspired me. This one really does really take the cake.

My wife and I are 11 weeks away from cutting the lines and heading off on our first.... ummmm ...extended cruising experience. As I sit here worrying about the finances, the long list of boat jobs, the naysaying friends and family and thinking how easy it would be to just not go, you have given me added determination to live our dream. 

That couldn't of been easy to write, Thankyou.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Writing it was the easy part. Posting it took me sometime for fear of how it would be recieved. As it started with the reminder of ARE YOU ON THE FENCE thread. My goal was to get folks off the fence, and realize you can buy almost anything, but time. I have been cruising for nearly 20 years off, and on. I have been chartering for over 30 years.

Most of the time I was on the tightest of budgets, and a couple of times I was downright broke, but I managed. If I have given you a nudge in the direction to go. Then I am accomplishing my goal. I am proof that you can always come back, and work. I have done it several times. What happened to me was I was so inspired to get back out there. I saved harder, and worked harder.

The naysayers are just people either envious, or they don't have that explorer's spirit. They won't ever get it, so just smile nod your head, and go on about your business. Living with regrets & what if's is a hard journey. At least it would be for me. By reading your posts across the forums. I believe you will be just fine. BEST WISHES young fella, you & your family will become much richer for the experience.This is me going out the gate headed for Mexico.I was one anxious puppy:laugher .......*i2f*


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

chall03 said:


> As I was reading through your post I found myself both deeply saddened and yet at the same time filled with hope and excitement by your words.


chall03, 
I echo your sentiments. I felt exactly the same way and couldn't have put it any better. Thank you.

I2f, 
You're an inspiration to us all. Good for you for making the most of the time you have left. You've made me consider my own situation and definitely given me a shove off of that fence in the right direction.

Best of luck on your voyage. I'll be following along. May the wind be at your backs.

Fair winds,

Bob


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck on the voyage. You need to live life as god gives it. I have lost several family member to cancer and the thing I have learned is that no one knows how long they will live. My mother was diagnosed with stage 4 liver cancer and stage 4 lung cancer in 1986. She passed away a year ago. 

Life is meant for living. You must take what it gives you and hope for the best.

Fair winds and calm seas.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I2F,
Your post was inspirational & heartfelt.
I'm thinking of you & your wife & your boat and I wish you all the best for your journeys ahead.
God speed.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

John, Mel, and crew are underway, heading for Hawaii. Follow their SPOT here - Spot Adventures | SpotAdventures

Ralph


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RTB said:


> John, Mel, and crew are underway, heading for Hawaii. Follow their SPOT here - Spot Adventures | SpotAdventures
> 
> Ralph


Awesome - thanks Ralph.

Beer. Soon.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

RTB said:


> John, Mel, and crew are underway, heading for Hawaii. Follow their SPOT here - Spot Adventures | SpotAdventures
> 
> Ralph


Thanks Ralph. Do you know if John is still using the natural approach and eschewing the chemo? How's it going for him?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

knothead said:


> Thanks Ralph. Do you know if John is still using the natural approach and eschewing the chemo? How's it going for him?


Hi Knot,

I am still using herbal healing. The tumor has been stunted, but still there. I am getting stronger, and my stamina is building. I scrubbed the bottom of the boat for 3 hours 2 days ago.

We're in Costa Rica, and my blog has the reason why. The blog is 50 pages, but at the end there is* A LITTLE WHITE LIE*, area. I hope those considering taking on unknown crew will learn from my lesson.

I will be here in Costa Rica for about 4 months. I am waiting out the hurricane season. I can do some cosmetic work on Imagine, and the sail repairs needed. She hasn't had any for 8 years, and is looking worn, but still capable.

We hit a log that shook her from stem to stern. When I was scrubbing 2 days ago I noticed there was some glass missing from her bow. I have not had luck in previous years with underwater epoxy. Does anyone know of a brand that will work with wood & glass? I fear the toredo worms. I have seen what they can do to wood, and it ain't pretty.

We're safe, and moving forward. I would've never thought there would be so many obstacles in our path too Hawaii. Mel asked me the other day if Maybe Hawaii isn't in our future. I told her it is, and all this will make landfall that much sweeter.

Once again thanks to all for the kind words. I get inspiration from them. It gives me courage to face my challenges........*i2f*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Frolic! Glad to hear from you, and that you're getting stronger. I've also had mixed results with underwater epoxy. I find it helps with the putty if you let it start getting warm and slightly stiff. I've also had decent results with hydraulic cement. Mix it carefully, let it start getting stiff, trowel it on in a hurry. I filled an underwater gouge in WS (built of cedar) with it. Can you beach her?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

We leave the Puntarenas area today for Golfito. The chart there shows some areas possible for beaching her. I will look at the bottom to see if the mud has some sand, or sand itself. She will stand on her keels alone with a couple of poles to balance her just to make sure. She stood on her keels 2 months ago while the false keels were replaced, because of the toredo worms. They right right through the rubber encasing the false keels.......*i2f*


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Love to hear that the herbal thing is working. I always hated to see what chemo did to people - poisoning yourself like that. I've long been an advocate of natural remedies.

Look forward to hearing from you again soon.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

HI Tom,

If you have any insight to what herbs have helped folks in the past. It would be appreciated. I am basically doing Barley grass, and milk thistle.

While in Panama I was making tea out of una de gato, and seemed to help. We left, and bought capsules to replace the bark. Unfortunately it made my stomache sour, and all food distasteful. We will look for the bark again once in Golfito. We should be there in 2 days, and situated.

Also I do a lot of smoothies with avacadoes, bananas, etc. etc.......*i2f*


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

No information on cancer, although there have been several advocates on Coast to Coast AM. I'm sure you could search the site for past programs and find some info there.

The wife and I are just really getting into homeopathy. Her blood pressure is risen somewhat after she turned 50, so we were looking into healthier lifestyles that included herbal remedies. It became apparent after some research that big pharma was more intent on keeping us sick for profit than curing us. That, along with the revolving door between the FDA and the pharmas made it clear that we needed to take our heath into our own hands, literally.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess for some people what is called modern medicine works. I met several during my treatment, and there is a record of this.

I believe it's about profit, and the closed minds of traditional doctors. I am sure they believe what they are doing is right, but it was killing me. If you haven't read my blog. Then just take a look at the pictures with my decline, and now my progress.

I don't know the condition of my inner body. I do know I am healthier, and not doing daily visits while they inspect me, and I am declining. I am sailing instead of doing 30 mile trips on buses, BART, and more buses with a return involved. I would much rather go this way, thann be a science project.

One doctor wanted to cut away the left side of my neck to remove what was left. The other doctor told me not to let him touch me. These 2 work in the same office facility a couple of feet away from eachother?

I knew it was time to go then, and just left the system. BEST WISHES on your change in lifestyle. I had already changed mine for years, but most likely it was to late already......*i2f*


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

"Ginger root" is a potent antibiotic and works against many things like Strep, Staph and EColi. Wouldn't hurt to do a couple strong cups of tea daily. Not tea bags, take 2-3 oz. of shredded fresh root and simmer it until it turns the water about the color of the skin.
You need sugar w/ it  Crystallized Ginger candy works well also

Real Ginger Ale was what cured us back in the 50's 60's when we were sick.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I love it when these threads are revived. I always learn something new!

Thanks, Mac.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

*Sad news*

I received an email from Melanie on New Year's Eve, giving an update on John's health. Man, this sucks. She has updated their blog with the latest news-

John going back to USA 
Hello Friends..

John's health have deteriorated and he was confined in Panama Sto.Tomas hospital. His tumor came back in the neck and is now experiencing tremendous pain without the relief of pain relievers. It has occur to me as a wife to get him in Panama and bring him back to USA. The Panama doctors were unable to help him over here and has suggested he came back to USA. His fighting till the end. As for the boat, we are forced to leave it in Panama under the care of Taboga Moorings by Chuy and Susan, same couple that watched over our boat last year when John went to UCSF for his chemo and radiation treatments.

Right now our plan is for him to get back to USA and see what is his other options. We are looking forward to sell the boat to help us out for the medical cost and perhaps keep us a float in this situation. Both our savings have been drain as well our friends and family. We cannot sell the boat in Panama unless someone is willing to pay for its price or atleast a decent price on how much she is worth. Our only hope that our friend will be able to bring the boat back in the US soil as soon as we get situated in USA. However to do this we need some finances to make it work for the boat to cross the canal and get it back to Florida. We have the crew to make it but we do not have the funds and working on it to raise it.

I am hoping John will respond to macrobiotic as others respond well on this. Only miracles is all I can hope and pray and God to watch over him when time is near. Not much to say but alot of prayers and hope we have all the strenght to face what is ahead and able to resolve issues. John's fear is that the boat will be wasted in Panama and unable to secure whats left on us. Right now, it has been a challenge for us and without our friends, families and supporters I will think that life wouldnt have taken us this far.

Thanks to all. 
Posted by Imagine at 12:59 PM

Sailing with Cancer- One Man's race against time!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way.

Best wishes.

MedSailor


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

wow!johm/melanie,I find myself speechless but you are certainly in my thoughts


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

All forms of cancer is an insidious disease, and only a tiny percentage of those that contract cancer respond to any form of treatment--conventional or unconventional. Early detection and surgical intervention seems to be the most successful treatment, but if the cancer metastasizes the chances of remission are remote at best. I can only hope that John falls into that tiny success category and resumes his voyages.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

A bit on the _overly_ straight forward side there, Gary.... miracles can and often do happen, and you (not you, I mean people in general) should not write off anything as a forgone conclusion regarding healing capabilities of the human body fueled by the will to exist.

i2f, I'm sorry for past forum arguing with you over stupid stuff, dammit... (kicks self in face). I'll be making a donation to your paypal later on this evening or tomorrow. Can I help in any other way as well?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I will forward a link to this thread to John. He hasn't been online for over a week now, so I don't know much other than what Mel has sent. I'm sure everyone in the sailing community wishes him well. If anyone wants to send him an email directly, pm me, and I'll give you his info.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This f---g sucks. I just lost a family member to cancer, and I'm surrounded by friends who are fighting it. I also managed to fight off colon cancer myself, and I'm running around with 16" shorter plumbing as a result.

People get sick, people die, I get it, but this is just piling it on. I need a break from all the death. I hope he manages to fight it off. He really seemed to have it on the run for awhile.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just saw this thread.

Truly sad.

I fear the same type of thing will happen to me/us.


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

From the Bear
Thank you for reminding us that life is better when you live it and not watch it go by.
You are an inspiration to all of us.

Soft breezes and smooth waters
RedtheBear


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I2F will be back, he's a FIGHTER!! It kills me to read this but I know he'll sail again. Just keep looking forward and towards Imagine!!! You be back on her soon!!


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

I was planning on doing a Blog post about this....He inspired me in a lot of ways...I am praying for him.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Godspeed i2f. There is always hope.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Maine Sail said:


> I2F will be back, he's a FIGHTER!! It kills me to read this but I know he'll sail again. Just keep looking forward and towards Imagine!!! You be back on her soon!!


He's wuss compared to Mel! That girl is fiesty! I can see why he married her.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, one of ours is kicking at the darkness- what are we gonna do to help?


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. You are an inspiration to all of us.

Good luck


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RTB said:


> He's wuss compared to Mel! That girl is fiesty! I can see why he married her.


Damn. I just saw this. Thanks for the heads-up RTB. I'll see if I can get in touch with him.



bljones said:


> Okay, one of ours is kicking at the darkness- what are we gonna do to help?


I'd say go to his blog and use Paypal to give what you can. It's the quickest way to help them out.

http://sailingwithcancer.blogspot.com/


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Smack is right. I got an email from Mel, saying that account is still good. If you don't do Paypal, I have a physical address for them. They are in fact, back in Florida staying with a friend for now.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

You're in our thoughts ...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

RTB said:


> Smack is right. I got an email from Mel, saying that account is still good. If you don't do Paypal, I have a physical address for them. They are in fact, back in Florida staying with a friend for now.


I'm in. I also think we should have a seperate thread, perhaps a sticky, to help out I2F. Even a lttle bit from many can help. -John


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just ran across some extremely sad news over on CF. RTB (Ralph) just posted that he received an email from Melanie saying that John (imagine2frolic ) passed away this morning.

It's strange how you can grow close to someone just talking with them in a forum. I'm really going to miss this guy. I like him a hell of a lot and really hoped to meet him.

God rest your soul, John. You had a big impact on me brother.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, crap.
Fair winds, I2F.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That sucks. Godspeed John and my deepest sympathy to Melanie. He clearly lived his life on his terms, which is a great lesson to all, whatever one chooses.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

My deepest sympathies to Melanie and the rest of John's family. While we all eventually have to face the inevitable, John's posts here show that he managed to do so with dignity and courage. Fair winds.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Best to his family. Sad day.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

for me sailnet has suddenly changed,real lifes a bit*h and reality has set in,my deepest condolences to melanie,time heals and life goes on


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sad news indeed. Best to Mel.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

That absolutely sucks. He and I had some early disagreements, but came to be pretty cordial later on. He was a great asset to the sailing community.

I'm really sorry for Mel.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, condolences to the family.. they and we have lost a real asset. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I never met the man but he always struck me as one of the good guys. Sad news indeed. Sometimes the foe is bigger than we are but that didn't stop him putting a good fight. Must be terribly hard for Melanie, my sympathy to you.

Andrew


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Really sad... I traded emails with him a few times and also really liked the guy. God rest his soul and my heart goes out to the survivors.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Through emails John helped me get my old truck back running so I could get to my cancer appointments. When I finished treatment John started his. We both had cancer in the same area both stage 4. It saddens me deeply that John lost his battle. 

My deepest sympathy Melanie and family.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sad. I had hoped that maybe we would see a post saying he was back on his feet. I know he's sailing someplace right now pain free. He did it on his terms and saw things only some of us can imagine. Truly an amazing person that touched the lives of many.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to Melanie. We have all lost a good man and a good friend.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Best wishes to him now, wherever he is.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

may he rest in peace. so sorry to hear.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

The ones that are left are the ones that are hurting.

Sad, Sad.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

R.i.p i2f


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

So sad. My condolences to Mel and family, from his posts I know he loved you...and sailing. Rest in peace i2f, rest in peace.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Peace John, I know you haven't gone anywhere. You've gone everywhere. 

You're in our prayers Mel.


----------



## brimx118i (Jan 18, 2011)

*A Hero*

John, I have lost several loved ones that thing, and been around several who have shelved it for years. Anyone who has been around what you are dealing with knows you a hero. Share your story and inspire, we learn something from everyone. As a new sailer, bought first boat one week ago, I have alot to learn. you inspire me. LORD bless you.


----------



## brimx118i (Jan 18, 2011)

GOD rest his soul


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

My prayers and good thoughts . . .


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

I2F;
You were a mentor to some, a friend to many and an inspiration to all.
You are home and that is a joyful and comforting thought.
To Mel and family I am sorry for your loss, tonight my prayers are for you.


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Led Zeppelin -Thank You - YouTube


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

More sad news on an already gloomy day. Saddened to hear and inspired by his courage to live life on his terms. Fair winds. i2f.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

The Ship

_A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon and someone at my side says She is gone.

Gone where? Gone from my sight, that is all. She is just as large now as when I last saw her. Her diminished size and total loss from my sight is in me, not in her.

And just at that moment, when someone at my side says she is gone, there are others who are watching her coming over their horizon and other voices take up a glad shout - There she comes!

That is what dying is. An horizon and just the limit of our sight.

Lift us up O Lord, that we may see further.
_

Please accept my sincere condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hadn't realized this thread had taken this sad turn. My condolences to his family.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I was inspired by i2f. Was hoping he'd sneak on past that nastiness and hang around a lot longer.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

This is very sad news, my best to his family.


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Very sad news. My thoughts are with all his friends and loved ones.
I spent a good while reading his blog this morning, what a gift he gave us all!
What a beautiful way to inspire us and make us realize our dreams are there to be lived, not to be wished.
Thank you I2F.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am deeply saddened by this news. By his example, John has taught us all one of the toughestg lessons in life, how to live fully until you can't any more. I will miss his insights and courage, and the knowledge he so freely shared with others. May he rest in peace and may his family and friends find whatever solace that they may from knowing how much he was respected and cherished within this virtual community. 

Jeff


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sadly, we did not know John in person, but we have been so inspired by his courage and attitude. He has left a lasting impression, which will remain with us for life. Memories fade with time sometime, so I have placed several photos of John and Mel and Imagine, on our screen saver as a daily reminder to stay the course, with a positive attitude, to the bitter end and hang in regardless of the odds against us. Thank You John!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was another who was inspired by i2f's posts. Sad news indeed. 
But what an example of a life properly lived.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Just saw the sad news on this thread this morning. 

My heart goes out to Melanie.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw that CP had passed, and it was mentioned there that I2F had recently passed. (It seems that a lot of people pass away in February.  )

I re-read the tail end of John's blog looking for an announcement. John was one of the good guys. 

My heart aches for Mel. I hope that she is OK, and that she asks for help if it is needed. 

I believe that Imagine is in Panama. She may need help returning it to the states. I know that if she asks for it, that SailNetters will be crawling out of the woodwork to help her get their home, home...

Very, very sad...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I received an email from Melanie this morning -

_John peacefully passed and now in peace with the Almighty God. Knowing the Love of the Lord is in his hands, he passed with a smile in his face...knowing he had been loved and have been an inspiration to many. He want to be remembered that he lived a full life. He dont want us to be sad in his passing...he was content and cared and loved.

Melanie_

I'm not sure what progress has been made getting Imagine back stateside. Last I heard they had a capable crew available to bring the boat home, but not sure the expenses are there to cover the Canal transit and related costs for the passage.

Ralph


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

RTB said:


> I received an email from Melanie this morning -
> 
> I'm not sure what progress has been made getting Imagine back stateside. Last I heard they had a capable crew available to bring the boat home, but not sure the expenses are there to cover the Canal transit and related costs for the passage.


Ralph, if you're in contact with Melanie and she does need help with expenses, I'd be willing to chip in some. Maybe other Sailnetters would too.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I sent Mel an email linking the thread here, and at CF. I hope she will see how much respect we all had for John, and how much we all care for her too, in this sad time. 

I asked about her plans for Imagine, and if she still needed any kind of help? I know some members here have sent what they could. She is a tough one, but dealing with John's death and Imagine in Panama, well...it has to be really hard. I'll post more when she replies. 

Ralph


----------



## Mitch817 (Sep 6, 2010)

gosh I hated to see the bad news  He was an inspiration to so many of us. He saw it through on his own terms. Fair winds. Thoughts are with Melanie


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

The link will take you to the blog site for the last days of his passing...my heart goes to those who are still suffering and fighting for a cure for Cancer.

Sailing with Cancer- One Man's race against time!: John's Passing

Melanie


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RTB said:


> The link will take you to the blog site for the last days of his passing...my heart goes to those who are still suffering and fighting for a cure for Cancer.
> 
> Sailing with Cancer- One Man's race against time!: John's Passing
> 
> Melanie


Melanie - thanks so much for the write up. I'm really going to miss John. But I love the peaceful way you let him go. God's peace be with you now.


----------

